# remuneration ; Art Shop [/real $$$ only, inquire inside]



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

*changing shops, archive*

ARCHIVED


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: azukitan/Kei/Burtsy
⋆ offering: All the reorderable items on your wishlist 
⋆ reference: I wonder if that's good enough for a couple piece?


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi! 
*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: Alvery/Alvery/Auvergne
⋆ offering: The sweets set c:
⋆ reference: This is my OC 



Spoiler: OC 1 :)










Sorry It's just a pixel  She's a narwhal, by the way  Also, if you're colouring, could you put splotches on her coat, like a actual narwhal? And just to note; her skin is actually white, not normal skin-coloured. Also, for reference, her pigtails are curly, kinda like the chocolate swirls that you put on cakes, if you know what I mean c: Thanks!

If you want, you could refer to some art by the other amazing people on TBT on my thread here.

Oh, and if you want to draw her holding something, she wields a lance made out of narwhal horn 





Spoiler: profile



“Ram ‘em, flip ‘em and TAKE A CHUNK OUTTA THEIR GUTS… or is it the other way ‘round?”

Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact)

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

Trivia: She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to!

Alignment: Due to her violent tendencies, she would be somewhat of a wild card, probably even a bit of a bully (understatement), but deep down, she’s just doing what carnivores do: fight, kill, eat, live.

“PUUU! Why do they ALWAYS run away before I kill them!? ”


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: azukitan/Kei/Burtsy
> ⋆ offering: All the reorderable items on your wishlist
> ⋆ reference: I wonder if that's good enough for a couple piece?



lemme look through reorderable real quick and i'll edit with a list
anything unorderable feel free to tell me, not completely sure what is and isn't unorderable
⋆ slot one taken

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Hi!
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: Alvery/Alvery/Auvergne
> ⋆ offering: The sweets set c:
> ...



⋆ slot two taken


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 20, 2014)

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: Oblivia/Eyedol/Oniville
⋆ offering: Princess Series
⋆ reference: A simple enough OC, but would it be okay with you if I sent the fine details in a PM?  I'm rather shy about such things. -_-

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Not here to order, but I just want to say that I really like your style.  It's very dynamic and expressive. : ) Nice work. And good luck getting all the items that you need!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

If all the reorderable items aren't enough for azukitan's couple piece, I can throw in a rose sofa, golden can, black veil and several hybrids + art pieces (I need to look through the list for art pieces ), if you want c:


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Yay! Thank you for giving me a slot. Today's been a good day, haha <3


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: Oblivia/Eyedol/Oniville
> ⋆ offering: Princess Series
> ⋆ reference: A simple enough OC, but would it be okay with you if I sent the fine details in a PM?  I'm rather shy about such things. -_-
> ...



i don't mind, go ahead and pm me
⋆ slot three taken


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Alvery said:


> If all the reorderable items aren't enough for azukitan's couple piece, I can throw in a rose sofa, golden can, black veil and several hybrids + art pieces (I need to look through the list for art pieces ), if you want c:



QAQ Alvery, why are you so good to me? Ahhh, if you were here, I'd squeeze you tight and never let go! <333


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Not here to order, but I just want to say that I really like your style.  It's very dynamic and expressive. : ) Nice work. And good luck getting all the items that you need!



thanks u // u
i like to be violent in my style and tend not to stick to anything tbh
so most likely any commissions will be subject to random outcomes
the whole time limit thing is for my own use

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Yay! Thank you for giving me a slot. Today's been a good day, haha <3



unsure if you saw the edit good list? if anything is unorderable tell me


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> i don't mind, go ahead and pm me
> ⋆ slot three taken



Ahh awesome!  PM sent.

Thank you for accepting.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> unsure if you saw the edit good list? if anything is unorderable tell me



Everything's reorderable from what I can see! The kintaro wig and cherry-blossom clock can also be added to that list


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Everything's reorderable from what I can see! The kintaro wig and cherry-blossom clock can also be added to that list



alright, added cherry blossom
right now i'm kind of stuck in a position where i can't move
boyfriend sleeping on my stomach and i'm laying on the bed
i'm going to be working until 3pm tomorrow (PST), will get all the commissions done then


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> alright, added cherry blossom
> right now i'm kind of stuck in a position where i can't move
> boyfriend sleeping on my stomach and i'm laying on the bed
> i'm going to be working until 3pm tomorrow (PST), will get all the commissions done then



LOL! That's quite the imagery. I'm sorry you can't move, but if it's any consolation, I also think that position is kind of cute. Ahahah~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have a hair-bow wig you can have. My character has no use for it x3


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

depending on if he moves or not i might be able to do some tonight, however i don't expect anyone to complete trades tonight if they can't
thanks all for your orders 
didn't expect such large orders but that's okay


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Aaaah, my apologies for that. OTL

If you're going to be on for another half hour or so, I can drop off the items tonight. Just gotta place orders and TT.


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh, um, I put out a pile of stuff from your wishlist in front of my train station. azukitan can have them, so she/he can add them to his/her offer


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

nah its fine and good
problem is i'm running out of stuff if people want to order later on (i'll just fill my buy list later on)
i'll be on probably for awhile, i can still reach my ds
i'll add your FC under your avatar, however i'd like for you to add 2165-6898-0834 instead
my main town is littered with thrones since my friend wanted to redo his town
sidenote
FREEDOM
will start drawing now

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh the current list is fine no need to add anything more
if there is more i'll probably get lost in what is there and what isn't


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> nah its fine and good
> problem is i'm running out of stuff if people want to order later on (i'll just fill my buy list later on)
> i'll be on probably for awhile, i can still reach my ds
> i'll add your FC under your avatar, however i'd like for you to add 2165-6898-0834 instead
> ...



You can always ask for bells or forum bells in the future *nudgewink* ;D
Got the stuff ordered. Now I just have to TT a few times and fit 'em all into my locker.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Oh, um, I put out a pile of stuff from your wishlist in front of my train station. azukitan can have them, so she/he can add them to his/her offer



I'm a girl, bwaha. My male avatar confuzzles people, I know x3


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I'm a girl, bwaha. My male avatar confuzzles people, I know x3



Nah, I had a feeling you were a girl, but I just put both to be safe XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amore said:


> oh the current list is fine no need to add anything more
> if there is more i'll probably get lost in what is there and what isn't




Oh, okay then c: Thank you for accepting my request, by the way! Your art is really great :3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Okay, I should have everything now, including the hair-bow wig. That's 29 items total. Added your FC; lmk when your gates are open :]


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

@Amore Do you have any particular hybrids that you're looking for? Or is any hybrid fine with you?


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Okay, I should have everything now, including the hair-bow wig. That's 29 items total. Added your FC; lmk when your gates are open :]





Alvery said:


> @Amore Do you have any particular hybrids that you're looking for? Or is any hybrid fine with you?



@alvery; any hybrid is fine, even mixed and matched in the bundle of 6

@azu; i see you noticed i opened my gates, was already working on yours
my process


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> @alvery; any hybrid is fine, even mixed and matched in the bundle of 6
> 
> @azu; i see you noticed i opened my gates, was already working on yours
> my process



UGHHH, DARN YOU RESETTI!


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

gates failed that was weird? -back to drawing-


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Trying again. Please work ;-;

Eeee~ lovin' that pose so far! <333


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

honestly it might be my internet i don't know, let me go and stop this video


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

YES! BREAKTHROUGH!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

After you're done with azukitan, I can come by and drop off the Sweets Set, too  Btw, would you mind if I gave you a bunch of hybrids while I'm at it? c: No need for anything in return, I have an excess of them, anyway.


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

if you want to??
lemme pick up stuff from the ground and i'll add your fc
again, if you could add 2165-6898-0834

- - - Post Merge - - -

alright real work time

some kind of progress
i should update times, or find some kind of balance


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: azukitan/Kei/Burtsy
> ⋆ offering: All the reorderable items on your wishlist
> ⋆ reference: I wonder if that's good enough for a couple piece?



please save it somewhere safe, this is a temporary link and will only last a few months






- - - Post Merge - - -

time to sleep, i'll work on the other two when i'm back from work


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: DrewDiddy1996/Drew/DrewLand
⋆ offering: I would like to offer the Mermaid Set for the special offer you are drawing for it.
⋆ reference: This is my Vampire OC Evelyn Click For Examples
Here's her Reference Sheet aswell:


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> please save it somewhere safe, this is a temporary link and will only last a few months
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'M IN LOVE WITH THAT POSE <333 Ahh, my babies are too cute for words. Their personalities really shine through here. Thank you so, so much! You did an outstanding job--I couldn't be happier with the outcome. Sankyuu~! :'D <3


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: DrewDiddy1996/Drew/DrewLand
> ⋆ offering: I would like to offer the Mermaid Set for the special offer you are drawing for it.
> ⋆ reference: This is my Vampire OC Evelyn Click For Examples
> Here's her Reference Sheet aswell:



i'm going to work on my slots then i'll have yours on standby


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> i'm going to work on my slots then i'll have yours on standby



Awesome! I'll look forward to it! I can pay whenever your ready. ^^


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Hi!
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: Alvery/Alvery/Auvergne
> ⋆ offering: The sweets set c:
> ...



please save this somewhere safe, my link will only last for a few months


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Alvery's OC looks fantastic. She's going to be so happy when she sees this *u*


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi there! 
I know your slots are closed, but I would love to be wait listed if you have one.
If not, it's okay! ^_^ 

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: Noodles/SunnyGo
⋆ offering: Golden tools listed, maid dress, rose sofa, tiara hair, hair bow wig and 20 gold roses.
⋆ reference: May I PM you my references?


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> Hi there!
> I know your slots are closed, but I would love to be wait listed if you have one.
> If not, it's okay! ^_^
> 
> ...



added to waitlist
go ahead and pm

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm going to take a little break and i'll get back to commissions in a few hours


----------



## Alvery (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> please save this somewhere safe, my link will only last for a few months



OMG that's way too cute  You really made her personality shine through in your drawing! I really love it! ^^ Thank you so much for drawing my OC :3 You're the best!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

Hoping for a waitlist if possible xD 

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: Kairi/Airuka
⋆ offering: Black Veil, Pink Party Dress, Serene Painting, Calm Painting, Perfect Painting, Jolly Painting, 20 Gold Roses.
⋆ reference: May I pm them as I was hoping if possible to have my OC/Mayor together xD if not just my OC will be PMed


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hoping for a waitlist if possible xD
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: Kairi/Airuka
> ...



last waitlist slot
i won't start waitlist until i've come back from work tomorrow (4pm PST)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> last waitlist slot
> i won't start waitlist until i've come back from work tomorrow (4pm PST)



Perfectly alright and thanks very much Should I PM now or tomorrow?


----------



## Amore (Sep 20, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Perfectly alright and thanks very much Should I PM now or tomorrow?



now is fine since i can have all the references and then start without waiting for them tomorrow


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 20, 2014)

Amore said:


> now is fine since i can have all the references and then start without waiting for them tomorrow



Alright sending now. <:


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

moved everyone from waitlist to current slots
since noodles finished trade i'll start on theirs first


----------



## starlark (Sep 21, 2014)

is the waitlist still open? i'd really like a drawing ;;


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

starlark said:


> is the waitlist still open? i'd really like a drawing ;;



for the next three slots, yes


----------



## starlark (Sep 21, 2014)

hooray  could i offer a rococo set and some of your wishlist items? (some reorderable some not)


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

May I ask: Would you mind if I commissioned you to draw my OC again? Just in different clothing?  If that's okay, I'll put up  my offer~


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi, could I be put on the waiting list?
*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: gnoixaim
⋆ offering: azalea stool, flower bouquet, hibiscus, lily lamp, lily record player, shaved ice lamp, and an assortment of black hybrids. (like 10-20 ??)
⋆ reference: 



Spoiler



My OC Sieryn ~ You can draw her with:
*>>>*her hair up OR down with/without her bow
*>>>*in her current outfit OR in the her pj's (the ice cream over-sized/off the shoulder t-shirt)
*>>>*whatever outfit you'd like, I'm up for her having new outfits ;D
mi-ya-ka




gtDanno




KahoOkashii




ang-nyan


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

Alvery said:


> May I ask: Would you mind if I commissioned you to draw my OC again? Just in different clothing?  If that's okay, I'll put up  my offer~



I'm just gonna put my offer up, so it's easier for you to make a decision...
If it's okay with you, may I be put on the waiting list?

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: Alvery/Alvery/Auvergne
⋆ offering: The gorgeous set + flowery painting + fine painting + graceful painting + solemn painting + dynamic painting + wild painting + robust statue +  giant clam shell c:
⋆ reference: Sorry, it’s the same OC ;~; that’s why I’m offering you so much - I feel bad 
I’d like you to draw her with different clothing 



Spoiler: clothing



Hat:
http://www.shefinds.com/files/Womens-Hats-Juicy-Couture-Newsboy-Cap.jpg

Dress:
http://www.solilor.com/media/catalo...v/e/velvet_plaid_lolita_dress_green-blue1.jpg

Shoes
http://www.westblvd.com/dwds/images/Kitty-13-Grey-Suede-Womens-Designer.jpg


Could you make everything dark grey in colour, and for the hat button and designs on the dress, could you replace them with a skull button and skull/skeleton design respectively? Also, for the hat, the horn should stick through it, like the previous one.





Spoiler: Mukuro









Sorry It's just a pixel  She's a narwhal, by the way  Also, if you're colouring, could you put splotches on her coat, like a actual narwhal? And just to note; her skin is actually white, not normal skin-coloured. Also, for reference, her pigtails are curly, kinda like the chocolate swirls that you put on cakes, if you know what I mean c: Thanks!

If you want, you could refer to some art by the other amazing people on TBT on my thread here.





Spoiler: profile



“Ram ‘em, flip ‘em and TAKE A CHUNK OUTTA THEIR GUTS… or is it the other way ‘round?”

Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact)

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

Trivia: She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to!

Alignment: Due to her violent tendencies, she would be somewhat of a wild card, probably even a bit of a bully (understatement), but deep down, she’s just doing what carnivores do: fight, kill, eat, live.

“PUUU! Why do they ALWAYS run away before I kill them!? ”


----------



## starlark (Sep 21, 2014)

all right then lol
*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town: starlark? /⋆ idk xD
⋆ offering: rococo set, black leggings,  ebony piano, funky wig, 1 giant-clam shell, lacy parasol, sweater vest, tuxedo, yellow-bar tee
⋆ reference: This is my OC {x}


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, could I be put on the waiting list?
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: gnoixaim
> ⋆ offering: azalea stool, flower bouquet, hibiscus, lily lamp, lily record player, shaved ice lamp, and an assortment of black hybrids. (like 10-20 ??)
> ...





Alvery said:


> I'm just gonna put my offer up, so it's easier for you to make a decision...
> If it's okay with you, may I be put on the waiting list?
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ...





starlark said:


> all right then lol
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: starlark? /⋆ idk xD
> ⋆ offering: rococo set, black leggings,  ebony piano, funky wig, 1 giant-clam shell, lacy parasol, sweater vest, tuxedo, yellow-bar tee
> ⋆ reference: EXAMPLE: This is my OC {x}



@gno; slot one taken
@alvery; that's fine, slot two taken
@star; slot three taken


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you!  If you want, we can trade now :3


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Thank you!  If you want, we can trade now :3



i'm about to head to bed, actually ; ;
i'll probably be on tomorrow around 11am if not i'll pm when i'm on


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

That's perfectly fine  Hope to catch you online soon, then! Have a good night!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 21, 2014)

I shall trade tomorrow if you'd like as well Sleep well.


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

okay i have work until 4pm again, i'll be on around ~5-6 though, have to grab some stuff, eat, etc
i'll post up when i'm back or if you happen to see me pop online then you're free to go ahead


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 21, 2014)

Let me know when you're on, just need to transfer my gold roses to my locker


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

okay, will be drawing now and opening up acnl


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 21, 2014)

Amore said:


> okay, will be drawing now and opening up acnl



I am ready just need to get my 3DS on <:


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

i'm so angry right now going to have to pause some progression


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 21, 2014)

Amore said:


> i'm so angry right now going to have to pause some progression



Aww hope you feel better first and foremost


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

just some internally racist bull**** on my facebook i just LOVE IT when other asian people talk down on me


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 21, 2014)

Amore said:


> just some internally racist bull**** on my facebook i just LOVE IT when other asian people talk down on me



;*( Just ignore those kind of people. They seriously don't deserve your time.


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> ;*( Just ignore those kind of people. They seriously don't deserve your time.



it was a talk about how this one child was acting out and he threw magazines across a room in a doctor's office. the mother was ignoring him, but at the beginning of the video its shown that she's pulling the poor boy by the arm while he's screaming
i was talking about how its abusive and that children are victims of parents who ignore and beat their children rather than talking with them and listening.
then this dumb **** IMMEDIATELY retorts that i wasn't "raised right by asians" because "i didn't see that beating that kid was sensible"
beating a kid?
sensible?
are you INSANE?


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 21, 2014)

Amore said:


> it was a talk about how this one child was acting out and he threw magazines across a room in a doctor's office. the mother was ignoring him, but at the beginning of the video its shown that she's pulling the poor boy by the arm while he's screaming
> i was talking about how its abusive and that children are victims of parents who ignore and beat their children rather than talking with them and listening.
> then this dumb **** IMMEDIATELY retorts that i wasn't "raised right by asians" because "i didn't see that beating that kid was sensible"
> beating a kid?
> ...


LOL, oh gosh. De-friend them


----------



## Amore (Sep 21, 2014)

i wasn't even friends with them, one of my friends shared the video and i wanted to say that it was abusive and wrong
then that idiot jumps in and tries to act as if they're the holier one because they were raised with abusive parents and don't see that its wrong
like i don't give a **** if you think it's not wrong, it's ACTUALLY MORALLY WRONG to BEAT someone who is DEFENSELESS??
i'm finishing my roast beef sandwich then i'll draw again, i'm finally cooled down enough to have some sensible lines

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noodles_ said:


> Hi there!
> I know your slots are closed, but I would love to be wait listed if you have one.
> If not, it's okay! ^_^
> 
> ...



please save this somewhere safe it will only last a few months


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for my commission! It looks great!!!


And I'm so sorry to hear that you had to go through that! People will always have their own opinions even if it's really ignorant. It's really best not to argue with them because most of the time, their views will never change. 
Don't think about that person anymore. They don't matter and they shouldn't fill up ANY space in your beautiful mind!


----------



## Amore (Sep 22, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hoping for a waitlist if possible xD
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: Kairi/Airuka
> ...



please save this somewhere safe, my link will only last a few months


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 22, 2014)

Amore said:


> please save this somewhere safe, my link will only last a few months



Said it in PM, but OMG freaking love it Thank you so much again<3


----------



## Amore (Sep 22, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: DrewDiddy1996/Drew/DrewLand
> ⋆ offering: I would like to offer the Mermaid Set for the special offer you are drawing for it.
> ⋆ reference: This is my Vampire OC Evelyn Click For Examples
> Here's her Reference Sheet aswell:



i'll pm the unwatermarked version once we've traded, i won't be able to trade until 9pm PST


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 22, 2014)

ohmygosh that piece looks awesome!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

So.. do you mean that you are only accepting TBT for couple drawings?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> So.. do you mean that you are only accepting TBT for couple drawings?



yeah, decided they take effort and the main reason why i opened a shop up was to get drawing again
couple pictures are... something i like to do on paper to get the proportions and such correct
and if i'm not doing it correctly i'll gather bad habits
btw, update


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> yeah, decided they take effort and the main reason why i opened a shop up was to get drawing again
> couple pictures are... something i like to do on paper to get the proportions and such correct
> and if i'm not doing it correctly i'll gather bad habits
> btw, update


OMG that's too cute!  Oh yeah, the tights are still included, just so you know c:

Also, I see... Thank you for your answer :3


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> OMG that's too cute!  Oh yeah, the tights are still included, just so you know c:
> 
> Also, I see... Thank you for your answer :3



did you want the dress the same color or did you want me to do it like with the coat


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> I'm just gonna put my offer up, so it's easier for you to make a decision...
> If it's okay with you, may I be put on the waiting list?
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ...


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 23, 2014)

May I be wait listed?

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Noodles/SunnyGo
⋆ offering: black velvet dress, editors desk, flat screen tv, floppy hat, full-moon vanity, ghost umbrella, kotatsu, moth orchid, petal parason, pink-laceup dress, shearling boots, small silk hat, snow shirt, softserve lamp, sweater dress, white tuxedo jacket, white leather shoes, and worn out jeans.
⋆ reference: Same as previous reference. Will PM when accepted.


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> May I be wait listed?
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Noodles/SunnyGo
> ...



okay, waitlisted


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

Could we trade now or are you just about to head to bed?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> Could we trade now or are you just about to head to bed?



internet's being taken up, won't be able to do anymore trades tonight


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

It's cool! I'm not sure when I can trade though, worst comes to worst Friday  but I'm in no rush!


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> It's cool! I'm not sure when I can trade though, worst comes to worst Friday  but I'm in no rush!



i should be on every day around 3 or so, i have a weird schedule of work this week
wednesday i'll be on after 3pm, thurs+fri i'll probably be on until 4pm then once i'm back from work at like ~9pm i'll be on


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

That's cool! What's your timezone? Just so I can keep track :3


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi! It’s me again  Last time, I promise!



*ORDERING!!!*

⋆ forum/mayor/town: Alvery/Alvery/Auvergne

⋆ offering: The lovely set + dollhouse dress + elegant umbrella + giant clam shell + hibiscus clock + moon + pharaoh’s outfit + red ringmaster coat + two lamp

⋆ reference: May I send the reference to you in a PM? Don’t worry, it’s something different this time c:


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> That's cool! What's your timezone? Just so I can keep track :3



-8:00 gmt
pacific standard time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Hi! It’s me again  Last time, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so much art
yeah you can pm, adding to waitlist


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> did you want the dress the same color or did you want me to do it like with the coat



Oh, um I wanted the dress to be the same colour... Would you mind changing that? Also, I have a ref for that dress now c: http://s18.photobucket.com/user/Spinda00X/media/HNI_0074_JPG_zps6511f669.jpg.html


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Would like a single of my Mayor for 300 tbt if it's not too much to be wait listed once more.

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Kairi-Kitten/Kairi/Airuka/⋆
⋆ offering: 300 tbt
⋆ reference: Here is my ref again just in case: 



Spoiler












I would like her in a super cutesy pose possibly blushing while holding up a gun if that's possible Let me know if I need to add more to my offer. I would like the same style as in the couple pic I had please<3


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 23, 2014)

may i be wait listed? :3c i hope im not too late orz...

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: oyasumibunbun/Aiden/gheypeen
⋆ offering: 500 tbt for a couple
⋆ reference: under the spoiler!!



Spoiler



the cute bottom:




full outfit ref:




cute sweet top:







can i have them just kinda bein cutesy? the red head bottom is kind of a snarky jerkwad and the top is more of a quiet sweetie if that helps,,


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

@kairi, waitlisted
@oyasumi, waitlisted


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> @kairi, waitlisted
> @oyasumi, waitlisted



Thanks very much, would you like the payment now?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks very much, would you like the payment now?



i can wait until after i've finished yours  since i don't have to hassle with my internet


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> i can wait until after i've finished yours  since i don't have to hassle with my internet



Sounds good, looking forward to it


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

*I HAVE ADDED A SECTION FOR TBT BUYERS?
BECAUSE WAITING FOR MY INTERNET TO BE ACCESSIBLE IS ANNOYING AT LEAST TOMORROW IT WILL ALL BE GOOD BECAUSE WORLD OF WARCRAFT WILL FINALLY BE FINISHED DOWNLOADING AFTER 6 MISERABLE DAYS!!*
thank you all for being so patient with me and my crap internet i adore you all


----------



## azukitan (Sep 23, 2014)

MAY I ORDER FROM YOU AGAIN? PLZKTHNX <3

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: azukitan/Kei/Burtsy
⋆ offering: 500 BTB
⋆ reference: This couple or this one

Anything smexy would be wonderful ;D <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Was also browsing through your tumblr and found out you have an account on Gaia! Haha, I haven't been there in ages. If only I didn't force-block myself from that site ; ; Mehhh, I was art whoring too much anyway XD


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

azukitan said:


> MAY I ORDER FROM YOU AGAIN? PLZKTHNX <3
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: azukitan/Kei/Burtsy
> ...



everything is so expensive on gaia i can't even do commissions on there anymore


----------



## azukitan (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> everything is so expensive on gaia i can't even do commissions on there anymore



Darn you, inflation! *shakes fist*

Why can't you do commissions anymore? :< I would imagine you have a lot of gold--enough to afford most things on the site.


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Darn you, inflation! *shakes fist*
> 
> Why can't you do commissions anymore? :< I would imagine you have a lot of gold--enough to afford most things on the site.








this is considered broke now


----------



## azukitan (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> this is considered broke now



...
.......
what is this i don't even


WHAT?? HOW?! HOW IS INFLATION _THAT_ HIGH?! I don't understanddd QAQ

- - - Post Merge - - -

So being a billionaire is a common thing now? What do you start off with as a newbie? 1 mil? =A=


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

azukitan said:


> ...
> .......
> what is this i don't even
> 
> ...



okay i'm probably a bit exaggerating but i can't buy most of the things i used to be able to buy with even just that
this is the daily gift


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> @kairi, waitlisted
> @oyasumi, waitlisted



fhhb yay!! tysm <3 i changed the ref of one of the boys to a much better and different boy i hope thats ok ;w;;


----------



## azukitan (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> okay i'm probably a bit exaggerating but i can't buy most of the things i used to be able to buy with even just that
> this is the daily gift



Erm, I wouldn't necessarily call that generous. And yes, I'm eying that lame Rain Zebra Top >3>

Times have really changed. Back then, I was happy with my measly couple million gold. I can't even fathom what the exchange rate from Gaia cash to gold must be.


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Erm, I wouldn't necessarily call that generous. And yes, I'm eying that lame Rain Zebra Top >3>
> 
> Times have really changed. Back then, I was happy with my measly couple million gold. I can't even fathom what the exchange rate from Gaia cash to gold must be.



let me think for a second
999gc = 70bil


----------



## azukitan (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyway, I'm off! I have a job interview early this morning, so I can't stay up too late. Chat with you later, Amore, and thanks for accepting my request again! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amore said:


> let me think for a second
> 999gc = 70bil



Consider my mind blown. Wow. <__>


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Anyway, I'm off! I have a job interview early this morning, so I can't stay up too late. Chat with you later, Amore, and thanks for accepting my request again!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oo good luck
i won't be drawing tonight seeing as though i want to sit around on dragon nest after everything is finished downloading ; ;
must enjoy myself at some point inbetween all these commissions


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

thinking of maybe putting up an art trade section too
i'm slowly closing in on all the nice things i wanted and i'm finally going to work on my dream villagers >:|


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, if you're looking for art trades, Reenhard has a thread looking for em  Their art is very good!

Oh, and what are your dreamies? ?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Well, if you're looking for art trades, Reenhard has a thread looking for em  Their art is very good!
> 
> Oh, and what are your dreamies? ?



◕ ◡ ◕




i don't know if you can see them well but yeah


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, I see c: Though, do you not like the smug villagers? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't see any on your list. and that's a lot of jock and normal villagers :>


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Ah, I see c: Though, do you not like the smug villagers? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't see any on your list. and that's a lot of jock and normal villagers :>



i was going to choose o'hare but then drift
i love drift so much

and i had bunnie move in to my town before i restarted and i loved her so much
i like the personalities where i can always talk to them and they're like I LOVE YOU SO MUCH ~~
so calming to me ; ;


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah Drift is really cute :> If I hadn't managed to get Bam, I would definitely have gotten Drift c: and I really, really love Skye!  She used to be in my town, but moved out without telling me ;~;


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

i just hope i don't burn myself out on drawing but i'm sort of feeling the burn here
a solid 7 more drawings to go ; ;


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Ouch DX Don't force yourself, I'm sure everyone will understand that you're human, not an art producing machine. Like, if you don't feel like drawing, then don't draw, or at least take a break.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, isn;t it 3am in the morning for you!? You should probably get some rest, just saying :c


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Ouch DX Don't force yourself, I'm sure everyone will understand that you're human, not an art producing machine. Like, if you don't feel like drawing, then don't draw, or at least take a break.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, isn;t it 3am in the morning for you!? You should probably get some rest, just saying :c



well i mean i haven't drawn in like
8 months
haha
so coming back straight off of it is kind of weird
i'm kind of glad i can still draw perfectly fine after not touching a pencil or my tablet for that long
my creative jar is slowly drying out though, was staring at a blank canvas for 30 minutes going "what am i doing"

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i don't work for the next two days so i'm good


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, 8 months? It's amazing that your drawing skills haven't rusted ? Maybe you should pace yourself, though. Don't take too many commissions at once! You could always get rid of the waitlist, since you've already increased the number of slots by more than half. 

I have that feeling a lot  For example, I have 3 OCs I have yet to properly draw, but whenever I try, it just comes out horrible... Doesn't help that they're male, and I can't draw males :<

Really, though, it's rather understandable that you're feeling like that when you're drawing at freaking 3 in the morning? Just saying... you should prob get some sleep sorry if i'm nagging, but sleep deprivation is really bad for you! Maybe your creative jar just needs some time to refill.


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Wow, 8 months? It's amazing that your drawing skills haven't rusted ? Maybe you should pace yourself, though. Don't take too many commissions at once! You could always get rid of the waitlist, since you've already increased the number of slots by more than half.
> 
> I have that feeling a lot  For example, I have 3 OCs I have yet to properly draw, but whenever I try, it just comes out horrible... Doesn't help that they're male, and I can't draw males :<
> 
> Really, though, it's rather understandable that you're feeling like that when you're drawing at freaking 3 in the morning? Just saying... you should prob get some sleep sorry if i'm nagging, but sleep deprivation is really bad for you! Maybe your creative jar just needs some time to refill.



well i'm usually a nocturnal person
my clock doesn't run well during the day

i haven't drawn men in awhile, my only inspiration is my boyfriend and he doesn't exactly deem good use towards body types

i slept all day though ; ; didn't even work today

i guess my hands are used to prolonged use because i've always done that to myself (i would pull up my old deviantart but its dirty and gross and old and looking at it makes me cringe but also happy because I HAVE SURPASSED IT)
nah let's go through it
oh the fun days of when i didn't care about proportions and used to lie to myself about how it was my style to skit around learning proportions oh how i don't miss it


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, I guess you should probably be fine if you don't overdo it...

*Looks through your deviantart*

Well, the chibis still look pretty good :> And oooh, do I see KHR stuff? Though, you're probably not into KHR anymore...  Is there any fandom you're into right now?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Well, I guess you should probably be fine if you don't overdo it...
> 
> *Looks through your deviantart*
> 
> Well, the chibis still look pretty good :> And oooh, do I see KHR stuff? Though, you're probably not into KHR anymore...  Is there any fandom you're into right now?



i still haven't finished the manga but i finished the anime ; ;
my love for tsuna was fierce back then
now i'm kind of into grotesque anime like tokyo ghoul

- - - Post Merge - - -

i didn't know how to draw boobs back then
now i do
so much time has passed ಥ__ಥ


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

The manga's better IMO :> The anime had a little too much fluff for me, for example, I kinda skipped through most of the daily life arc  

For me, I don't really like body horror, so I don't usually watch stuff like that (maybe after EOYs), and I'm more of a manga person  I usually read weird manga like Nickelodeon (not the TV channel, it's a collection of comics), the Voynich Hotel and the Festive Monster's Cheerful Failure  Maybe Dangan Ronpa might suit your tastes? Not the anime, though (it was quite the rush-job). But Nickelodeon and Voynich Hotel are cool, too  They're rather unknown, though  Nickelodeon has some pretty dark comics, like Grimm Dead c:


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Alvery said:


> The manga's better IMO :> The anime had a little too much fluff for me, for example, I kinda skipped through most of the daily life arc
> 
> For me, I don't really like body horror, so I don't usually watch stuff like that (maybe after EOYs), and I'm more of a manga person  I usually read weird manga like Nickelodeon (not the TV channel, it's a collection of comics), the Voynich Hotel and the Festive Monster's Cheerful Failure  Maybe Dangan Ronpa might suit your tastes? Not the anime, though (it was quite the rush-job). But Nickelodeon and Voynich Hotel are cool, too  They're rather unknown, though  Nickelodeon has some pretty dark comics, like Grimm Dead c:



hmm the only manga i've been keeping up with are like
tokyo ghoul, horimiya, oresama teacher
although i guess they're all sort of 'completed' ; ;
[/falls back into my habits of just watching sailor moon]


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, Horimiya... I did follow that series for a while, but mangas based around romance aren't quite my thing, so to speak :>

And Sailor Moon... I've never watched before, do you think I should pick it up when I'm less busy?

But you should really pick up Nickelodeon, it's really great, but underated ;~; You could try reading Grimm Dead (I linked it in the previous post) and tell me what you think c:


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

[/will be online and keeping my town open all day while finishing up the commissions]
let's hope i don't die 8)


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

i have all your stuff in my town asdfghjkl;
you able to pick up now?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> i have all your stuff in my town asdfghjkl;
> you able to pick up now?



yeah :0
are you opening your gates?


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah i am give me a mo xD


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> yeah i am give me a mo xD



kk, i'll be coming around on 2165-6898-0834 || Name: ★ || Town Name: ☆


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

let me just add you and reopen my gates xD


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> let me just add you and reopen my gates xD



o - o;;
exploded.


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

agh omg I'm so sorry my Internet esploded
re opening Jesus Christ


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> agh omg I'm so sorry my Internet esploded
> re opening Jesus Christ



that's okay
i had that problem all this week ; ;


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Dang, looks like I'll have to save up my TBT then Dx


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

Yikes, I'll be home in like 2 hours. I hope you'll still be online so I can give you payment!!


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Yikes, I'll be home in like 2 hours. I hope you'll still be online so I can give you payment!!



yep online all of today and tomorrow 8)
i will get these commissions out >0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Dang, looks like I'll have to save up my TBT then Dx



ah yeah, but the tbt slots come after the item slots since it's quick and easy to trade me tbt but i do love filling my items ; w ;


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

starlark said:


> all right then lol
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: starlark? /⋆ idk xD
> ⋆ offering: rococo set, black leggings,  ebony piano, funky wig, 1 giant-clam shell, lacy parasol, sweater vest, tuxedo, yellow-bar tee
> ⋆ reference: This is my OC {x}



please save this somewhere safe as my link will only last a few months


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> ah yeah, but the tbt slots come after the item slots since it's quick and easy to trade me tbt but i do love filling my items ; w ;


Wish I could, but I feel gathering the items that aren't paintings will take awhile either way, sob ;-;


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, could I be put on the waiting list?
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town: gnoixaim
> ⋆ offering: azalea stool, flower bouquet, hibiscus, lily lamp, lily record player, shaved ice lamp, and an assortment of black hybrids. (like 10-20 ??)
> ...



when you're back home it's ready for you 8)


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

holy crap, lmao

I ADDED YOU. My town or yours?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> holy crap, lmao
> 
> I ADDED YOU. My town or yours?



opening my gates 8)


----------



## mob (Sep 23, 2014)

are slots open? o:
*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: bot/gamzee/yeezus
⋆ offering: 300tbt
⋆ reference: OC destery


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> holy crap, lmao
> 
> I ADDED YOU. My town or yours?



save this somewhere safe! it'll only last a few months


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks again! <3


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

bot said:


> are slots open? o:
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: bot/gamzee/yeezus
> ⋆ offering: 300tbt
> ⋆ reference: OC destery



tbt slots are 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noodles_ said:


> May I be wait listed?
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Noodles/SunnyGo
> ...



8)





- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY, BREAKTIME
although there's nothing to eat at all in the house so i will just suck on air


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

okay i will try my best to finish up the rest of the commissions today
unless i end up passing out from no food ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm sure you could take a small break and get something to eat D':

o wait I just read the message above that one, rip in pieces


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'm sure you could take a small break and get something to eat D':



yeah but no food in the house because forever money spent on bills
i think the things that are in the house is like, expired deli ham and dressings


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Whooo take a well needed rest if needed xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> yeah but no food in the house because forever money spent on bills
> i think the things that are in the house is like, expired deli ham and dressings


well dang, no monies even for a delicious dinner meal? :<


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> well dang, no monies even for a delicious dinner meal? :<



yeah we're like, stacked on cash
we had to pay for motorcycle insurance and to re-register it
and i just got a new job/quit my old one, so we didn't exactly have my full amount

i'll just annoy my boyfriend to bring home a sandwich but that won't be for another 5 hours lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whooo take a well needed rest if needed xD



i slept all day ; ;
my stomach woke me up and i decided to do commissions


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> yeah we're like, stacked on cash
> we had to pay for motorcycle insurance and to re-register it
> and i just got a new job/quit my old one, so we didn't exactly have my full amount
> 
> ...



Aww always the worst feeling ;_; I hate waking up on an empty stomach Dx


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

I FOUND A BROWNIE

- - - Post Merge - - -

half of one but okay they make me feel sick full and that's all i care about


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Amore said:


> I FOUND A BROWNIE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> half of one but okay they make me feel sick full and that's all i care about



Yay! always great to find something sickeningly sweet to fill you up


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 23, 2014)

may I reserve a spot?


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> may I reserve a spot?



you'll be put on the waitlist if its for items, i still have a slot for tbt


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah it's for items 
I just need to check my 3ds for what I have


----------



## Amore (Sep 23, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Yeah it's for items
> I just need to check my 3ds for what I have



kk
i'll be finishing up all the slots in an hour or so, so you might not even be on the waitlist for long


----------



## Amore (Sep 24, 2014)

sweet relief, a sandwich and something to drink


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 24, 2014)

Amore said:


> sweet relief, a sandwich and something to drink



Congrats on the good food <:


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

Amore said:


> sweet relief, a sandwich and something to drink



That's good! c: It's good that you took a break, too!


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 24, 2014)

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Astro0/Lauren/Kalos
⋆ offering: 300tbt!
⋆ reference: this is my pretty OC sera 



Spoiler: i have more refs if you need!











Could you please draw her with the bun hairstyle with this tiara? http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/07/74/1c/07741c50cdd72c7b547be942170a52c4.jpg she's kinda an angry/grumpy being if that helps haha! thank yoooou!


----------



## Amore (Sep 24, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Astro0/Lauren/Kalos
> ⋆ offering: 300tbt!
> ⋆ reference: this is my pretty OC sera
> ...



broken images? or did they just not load for me
anyway i'll put in last slot o w o

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll be finishing up now, took a nap ; ;


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi! I see that you're online again c: Wanna trade now?


----------



## Amore (Sep 24, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Hi! I see that you're online again c: Wanna trade now?



kk, just finished yours as well ; w ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll probably end up resetting my cycling town soon, so that way i can get dreamies ; ;


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

Amore said:


> kk, just finished yours as well ; w ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'll probably end up resetting my cycling town soon, so that way i can get dreamies ; ;



Thanks! I'm sure my friend will love it  oh and I know I said I promised, but may I ask: would you ever consider doing a group drawing if you had a large bribe?


----------



## Amore (Sep 24, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Thanks! I'm sure my friend will love it  oh and I know I said I promised, but may I ask: would you ever consider doing a group drawing if you had a large bribe?



uh define large bribe
it'd have to be in tbt though ; ;
i'm finally running out of items that i'd like


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe 1000 to 2000 TBT?


----------



## Amore (Sep 24, 2014)

update gotta go to bed ; ; work at 11am





- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Maybe 1000 to 2000 TBT?



500 for two, so ~250tbt per extra person


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 24, 2014)

Amore said:


> update gotta go to bed ; ; work at 11am
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGosh lovin' it Rest well <:


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 24, 2014)

whoops! heres the links http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/art/Seraphina-474766393
http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/art/Princess-Sera-OC-469596595


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: EXAMPLE: Amore/Amor?/⋆ Kawaii Cupcakes/Akina/Kariko
⋆ offering: EXAMPLE: I want to offer a bundle of 6 hybrids! I want to offer 

Aviator Shades, Blue Party Dress, Caf? uniform, Daisy Umbrella, Monochrome Shoes, Sailor Hat, Sweets Lamp, Tartan Plaid Outfit, White lace skirt, Zebra pants, and a bundle of 6 hybrids??
I can also offer bells
⋆ reference: EXAMPLE: This is my OC ! 

I have an OC I just need to get a pic up


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Would like a single of my Mayor for 300 tbt if it's not too much to be wait listed once more.
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Kairi-Kitten/Kairi/Airuka/⋆
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2014)

Amore said:


> Spoiler



OMGoodness thanks so much on both accounts Love them<3<(^_^)>Ah, should I send the 300 TBT now?


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGoodness thanks so much on both accounts Love them<3<(^_^)>Ah, should I send the 300 TBT now?



yeah, i have the unwatermarked


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2014)

Amore said:


> yeah, i have the unwatermarked



There we go, all sent


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> There we go, all sent


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2014)

Amore said:


>



Thanks so much, she looks incredible<3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 25, 2014)

I love your art style, especially the way you draw eyes *u* Your line is also great, it looks so 'cartoon'! (that's ment to be a compliment) n_n
Good luck with your future requests and drawings in general n_n


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> may i be wait listed? :3c i hope im not too late orz...
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: oyasumibunbun/Aiden/gheypeen
> ...








- - - Post Merge - - -



Delphine said:


> I love your art style, especially the way you draw eyes *u* Your line is also great, it looks so 'cartoon'! (that's ment to be a compliment) n_n
> Good luck with your future requests and drawings in general n_n



; w; thank you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2014)

I am stalking your thread to see your other stunning works O_O I am seriously head over heels in love with your style<3


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am stalking your thread to see your other stunning works O_O I am seriously head over heels in love with your style<3



｡･ﾟヾ(✦థ ｪ థ)ﾉ｡ﾟ･｡i feel so loved


----------



## Alvery (Sep 25, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am stalking your thread to see your other stunning works O_O I am seriously head over heels in love with your style<3



I agree c: I'm always on this thread


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2014)

Amore said:


> ｡･ﾟヾ(✦థ ｪ థ)ﾉ｡ﾟ･｡i feel so loved



You totally should!<(≚ᄌ≚)ℒℴѵℯ❤


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

(●⌇ຶ ཅ⌇ຶ●)


----------



## Alvery (Sep 25, 2014)

*･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, yeah  Are you still looking for art trades? azukitan's art is very good, and she's looking to trade art :>


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

contemplating playing WoW but eh
progress


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

oo, you've got some hella cool art here. I might order in the near future. '<'


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

Alvery said:


> *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, yeah  Are you still looking for art trades? azukitan's art is very good, and she's looking to trade art :>



maybe
whenever my boyfriend makes up his damn mind about if we're going to be blood elves or undead on world of warcraft Ψ(●?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ ཅ ?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥●)Ψ

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> oo, you've got some hella cool art here. I might order in the near future. '<'



oh thanks ( •́દ•̩̥̀ )


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 25, 2014)

Amore, upgrade and play Archeage <3 WoW is dead ;P

But, that couple piece is going to be amazing! Is it Azukitan's request?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 25, 2014)

Uwah always love to see the progress All your stuff is seriously bomb<3 I NEED to save again for an OC single piece muahaha xD


----------



## Amore (Sep 25, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Amore, upgrade and play Archeage <3 WoW is dead ;P
> 
> But, that couple piece is going to be amazing! Is it Azukitan's request?



yeah its azukitan's
and i haven't touched archeage except for the one time it was in early access
is it still like pure pvp or something because i don't like most pvp things


----------



## Alvery (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah, your art is always absolutely amazing :>


----------



## azukitan (Sep 25, 2014)

Amore said:


> contemplating playing WoW but eh
> progress



Unf. Lovin' it so far <3
You come up with the best poses everrrr! >w<


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 26, 2014)

Amore said:


>



UWAAAAAAAA..... i love it omg omg omg <3333 tysm ;w;; bells sent<3


----------



## jambouree (Sep 26, 2014)

hey! i'm in love with your art style so i'd like to be waitlisted 
*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Mayor Rebecca of Boston
⋆ offering: 500 tbt
⋆ reference: These are my two favorite characters from a comic called Ava's Demon. Their names are Raven and Crow Arrow. They're twin sisters (about 16 years old). Could you draw Raven annoying/teasing Crow, while Crow is trying to read? Like the way that siblings pick on each other.

Crow
Raven
Both of them
Both of them 2

Thanks so much! Tell me if there's any more information you need


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

jambouree said:


> hey! i'm in love with your art style so i'd like to be waitlisted
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Mayor Rebecca of Boston
> ⋆ offering: 500 tbt
> ...



sorry i took so long to respond, work and all that
i don't like to do fan art for things due to what has happened to me in the past (commissioned to do fan art, someone ripped my signature off of it, submitted it to the original makers, won some 'giveaway' and i had to fight around saying that i was the original creator of the fan art, not a fun time)

while i do appreciate that you like my style i don't want to put myself into any positions again regarding fan art
i should probably put that on my 'can't' list


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 26, 2014)

*ORDERING!!!*
⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Shirohibiki/Nikki/Misaki
⋆ offering: 300 TBT
⋆ reference: Ichigo

thank you so much if you do it!! <333


----------



## jambouree (Sep 26, 2014)

ah i completely understand. i'll definitely consider commissioning some ocs in the future though!


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Shirohibiki/Nikki/Misaki
> ⋆ offering: 300 TBT
> ⋆ reference: Ichigo
> ...



waitlisted ｡･ﾟヾ(✦థ ｪ థ)ﾉ｡ﾟ･｡

- - - Post Merge - - -



jambouree said:


> ah i completely understand. i'll definitely consider commissioning some ocs in the future though!



thanks
i've actually had someone get mad at me (???not on this site) because i refused their fan art request so it's kind of touchy to me


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 26, 2014)

Amore said:


> waitlisted ｡･ﾟヾ(✦థ ｪ థ)ﾉ｡ﾟ･｡
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thank you muchly dear!! ;v; <333


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

i was going to draw but lack of energy and sai refusing to work with my tablet


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

azukitan said:


> MAY I ORDER FROM YOU AGAIN? PLZKTHNX <3
> 
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: azukitan/Kei/Burtsy
> ...


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

once all my slots are done i get to do a clean sweep and then start all over again


----------



## azukitan (Sep 26, 2014)

Amore said:


>



WHOA MAMA, THAT IS HAWT. It's so obvious who the submissive one is here, lololol. Thank you for drawing such a sexy pic of Koryu and Daemon! Imma drool over this for the rest of the day ;D <3


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

azukitan said:


> WHOA MAMA, THAT IS HAWT. It's so obvious who the submissive one is here, lololol. Thank you for drawing such a sexy pic of Koryu and Daemon! Imma drool over this for the rest of the day ;D <3



(;*△*) i'm not sure if we're on the same page of the submissive one


----------



## azukitan (Sep 26, 2014)

Amore said:


> (;*△*) i'm not sure if we're on the same page of the submissive one



HOLY MOTHER OF---*nose bleed* fdshfjga, you go, Daemon! Show him who wears the pants in this relationship!
(Well, both of you do, but... /brick'd) LOL, I was totes referring to Daemon earlier, hahaha XD


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

azukitan said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF---*nose bleed* fdshfjga, you go, Daemon! Show him who wears the pants in this relationship!
> (Well, both of you do, but... /brick'd) LOL, I was totes referring to Daemon earlier, hahaha XD



oh then we were on the same page (*??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥﹏?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ )人(??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 26, 2014)

Amore said:


> oh then we were on the same page (*??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥﹏?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ )人(??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)



Dirty Great minds think alike


----------



## starlark (Sep 26, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Dirty Great minds think alike



That plz is strangely familiar...


----------



## Amore (Sep 26, 2014)

i might make a secondary thread for art trades and just quietly erase the trades section of that but i'm still working on my main town
༼ ༏༏ີཻ༾ﾍ ༏༏ີཻ༾༾༽༽


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 26, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: EXAMPLE: Amore/Amor?/⋆ Kawaii Cupcakes/Akina/Kariko
> ⋆ offering: EXAMPLE: I want to offer a bundle of 6 hybrids! I want to offer
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to bug you but did you see my request?


----------



## Amore (Sep 27, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm sorry to bug you but did you see my request?



yeah, didn't see if you edited it though



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: Kawaii Cupcakes/Akina/Kariko
> ⋆ offering: Aviator Shades, Blue Party Dress, Caf? uniform, Daisy Umbrella, Monochrome Shoes, Sailor Hat, Sweets Lamp, Tartan Plaid Outfit, White lace skirt, Zebra pants, and a bundle of 6 hybrids??
> ⋆ reference: I have an OC I just need to get a pic up



i'll put it on waitlist when you have a pic of your oc?


----------



## Amore (Sep 27, 2014)

once i'm done with all slots (waitlist included) i'm going to probably take a week break for drawing for myself/other things


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2014)

Amore said:


> once i'm done with all slots (waitlist included) i'm going to probably take a week break for drawing for myself/other things



Definitely a good idea O_O You've been going non-stop like a machine Get some good rest in<3


----------



## Amore (Sep 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Definitely a good idea O_O You've been going non-stop like a machine Get some good rest in<3



it's been good practice though ৎ｡ ॄཻ͡⁎̥̥̥̥̥̥ૂॽ
but i just want a nice detailed drawing for myself seeing as though i need to update my persona (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2014)

I can see that, I am deeply smitten with all of your pieces<3╰( ?・ω・)つ──☆✿✿✿✿✿✿ Just working your magic drawing wand everyday xD Hope you have fun working on your persona! If only I had a tablet, I would start practicing/refining xD


----------



## Amore (Sep 27, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I can see that, I am deeply smitten with all of your pieces<3╰( ?・ω・)つ──☆✿✿✿✿✿✿ Just working your magic drawing wand everyday xD Hope you have fun working on your persona! If only I had a tablet, I would start practicing/refining xD



; w ;
i'M TRYING TO UPLOAD THIS PICTURE ITS NOT LETTING ME PLEASE PUUSH
hates puush


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2014)

Amore said:


> ; w ;
> i'M TRYING TO UPLOAD THIS PICTURE ITS NOT LETTING ME PLEASE PUUSH
> hates puush



OMG love that face<3 Will continue to lurk and see your art/progress


----------



## Amore (Oct 4, 2014)

I HAVE BEEN DEAD AS HELL I AM SORRY????????????
i'm clearing my slots and closing for a bit while i finish up my own personal things
sorry i had people waiting but work has been v stressful and i just want to unwind


Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 4, 2014)

Amore said:


> I HAVE BEEN DEAD AS HELL I AM SORRY????????????
> i'm clearing my slots and closing for a bit while i finish up my own personal things
> sorry i had people waiting but work has been v stressful and i just want to unwind
> 
> ...



Definitely take all the time you need. Rest and real life are always first priority. Shall always be keeping a lookout for your shop<3


----------



## Amore (Oct 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Definitely take all the time you need. Rest and real life are always first priority. Shall always be keeping a lookout for your shop<3



; w ;
it's been work, world of warcraft, and sleep lately jfc


Spoiler: some vulgar things? gun?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 4, 2014)

work, WoW and sleep sounds pretty decent haha
too bad i quit till 6.0

ANYWAY relax and take your time bb <333 the new pic is lookin fantastic as well!


----------



## Amore (Oct 26, 2014)

[/silently coughs to say that i am silently working on a new layout and some new styles]
[/coughs again to say that i'll probably open back up sometime today once all these graphics and some new art is done]


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 26, 2014)

Yay, Amore is back <3


----------



## Alvery (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome back! c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

omg hai bb wb <33


----------



## Amore (Oct 26, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Welcome back! c:





gnoixaim said:


> Yay, Amore is back <3





Shirohibiki said:


> omg hai bb wb <33



｡･ﾟﾟ･(>∀<)･ﾟﾟ･｡
i finally have a sketchbook to do some real commissions on, but i haven't actually touched traditional in like over a year, so this will be a fun stretch to get back to my normal scan->digital self


----------



## Alvery (Oct 26, 2014)

Mind if I order something? xP
REQUESTING!!
*name*: Alvery
*reference*: 



Spoiler: ref










Spoiler: Swarovski



Name: Cygni Swarovski

Species: Black Swan

Height: 175 cm



Likes: Peace and quiet, dancing, reading, polishing his doll collection (a small army of matryoshkas), Yaeha (since he?s the smallest troublemaker of this bunch), waterweed-flavoured frozen yoghurt, Mukuro (he likes kids).



Dislikes: Having to clean up after Skel?s messes, Having to clean up after Mukuro?s messes, Pandas, being mistaken for a girl, Mukuro getting dismembered, algae.



Brief overview: Skel?s butler nanny swan familiar because he lost a bet, but the two of them go way back so it isn?t much of a problem. A very pretty boy, often mistaken for a girl, gets pissed off when it happens. Used to be an uptight, violent, snobbish dweeb. Now he?s just an uptight dweeb who?s pretty much the team mom of this whole pack of idiots. Acts like an overly concerned mother to Mukuro.



Backstory: He came from a family of aristocrats who were eagerly anticipating the birth of their new baby daughter? only it turned out to be a boy. His parents still raised him as a boy, but since they had really, really wanted a daughter, they ended up subconsciously bringing him up as they would a girl, by buying him dolls, giving him ballet lessons, giving in to his temper tantrums etc, and as such he ended up being a rich spoiled brat who was thoroughly bored by and sick of the life of an aristocrat and his parents buying him dresses. As such, when he reached near-adulthood, he ran away from home to join the monochromatic animals mafia/criminal underworld. After having picked up some form of martial arts and actually becoming rather good at it, his ego grew three times too large and he ended up picking fights with just about anybody.



As expected, he ended up challenging someone waaay beyond his ability, and got his ass handed to him (aka nearly gutted, both legs broken, wings nearly shredded), and was forced to retreat, flying away with his tail between his legs, certain that he was going to die. Fortunately, he crash-landed near Skel?s clinic, and since the doctor witch hadn?t gone completely off the rails yet, he took the swan in and fixed him up. Now, since he owed Skel quite a bit (and also needed to lie low for a while), he ended up living with the doctor witch as his friend/pet for quite some time. Over those years, having had to put up and assist with Skel?s increasing crazy and general lack of common sense and people skills, he?s mellowed out and became the genuinely nice, if not rather uptight bird he is today. 



At some point in time, he ends up saying ?For all of your quirkiness, you really can bring people back from the brink of death, huh,? which prompts Skel?s epiphany and instils the idea that HOLY **** IMMA SHINIGAMI WHY DIDN?T I SEE THIS EARLIER, leading to him dashing off to get his cloak, scythe, skull mask and to put up ads asking for familiars. Of course, Swarovski had no intention of going along with this rubbish and tried in vain to make Skel see all the flaws in his reasoning, that he wasn?t a Shinigami in the least and no one with half a brain would ever believe him (but arguing with someone whose mantra is ?eh, close enough? is never a good idea), and eventually made a bet that ?If someone actually signs up for that ad, I?ll be a familiar?. Half a day later, a hyena dashes in to sign up, Swarovski nearly bursts a blood vessel, and here we are today. (Note: No one else signed up after that, Mukuro joined the troop in a different way.)



Trivia: 


He still acts in a rather feminine fashion, such as walking very daintily (blame the ballet lessons) in his good moods. Doesn?t help people identify his gender easily at first glance.

His laugh is some deep, heavily accented honking noise which would scare the pants off people if they heard it in a dark alleyway at night.

He?s always very concerned about his teammates and boss, making sure that they eat properly (Yaeha and Mukuro), that they don?t spend all their time cooped up in the house (Yaeha and Skel), that they don?t talk/pick fights with random people (Mukuro) and that they don?t cause a huge mess, bloody or otherwise (Mukuro and Skel, respectively).

Mukuro often asks him for piggyback rides, which he agrees to grudgingly. 

His genderbent form is flatter than he currently is.

He doesn?t enjoy being referred to by his first name for some reason or other.







*type*: chibi
*additional notes*: wow, prices have gone up


----------



## Amore (Oct 26, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Mind if I order something? xP
> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Alvery
> *reference*:
> ...



vexpensive2expensive
++put in slot 1


----------



## Alvery (Oct 26, 2014)

Amore said:


> vexpensive2expensive
> ++put in slot 1



Thanks! :3


----------



## Amore (Oct 26, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Thanks! :3



i am going to pass out however, i will probably get your commission done when i wake back up
(now that prices are higher i can be more subjective to what i'm going to put in my slots, also it encourages me to do them instead of sitting around like "nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneh")


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Shirohibiki
*reference*: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever) -- my OC Bridgette (under her section)
*type*: chibi, 500 TBT
*additional notes*: can u maybe draw her in a labcoat with test tubes  if not thats fine~

thank you so so much if you accept!!


----------



## Amore (Oct 27, 2014)

falling asleep for 19 hours ｡･ﾟヾ(✦థ ｪ థ)ﾉ｡ﾟ･｡


----------



## Amore (Oct 27, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Mind if I order something? xP
> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Alvery
> *reference*:
> ...





Spoiler










whyyyyyyy tooth whyyyyyyy
hurts soOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCHHHHHHH


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Amore said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb this is soooooo cute omgggg!!! qvq 
i hope your tooth feels better :C


----------



## mob (Oct 27, 2014)

bot said:


> are slots open? o:
> *ORDERING!!!*
> ⋆ forum/mayor/town name: bot/gamzee/yeezus
> ⋆ offering: 300tbt
> ⋆ reference: OC destery



??? o:
REQUESTING!!
*name*: bot
*reference*: OC destery
*type*: chibi
*additional notes*: any outfit will do!


----------



## Alvery (Oct 27, 2014)

Amore said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, that looks so cute! c: Thank you so much! I've sent the TBT.

Hope your tooth feels better :<


----------



## Amore (Oct 27, 2014)

okay gonna work on shiro's but might put slots onto real commissions
problematic and drama-addict manager made me lose all of my hours at work and commissions might help while i look for a new one


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

Amore said:


> okay gonna work on shiro's but might put slots onto real commissions
> problematic and drama-addict manager made me lose all of my hours at work and commissions might help while i look for a new one



oh no, im so sorry about that! :C i really hope things work out for you soon ;; and thank you my dear yvy


----------



## Amore (Oct 28, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Aww, that looks so cute! c: Thank you so much! I've sent the TBT.
> 
> Hope your tooth feels better :<



okay photobucket is an ass and they went on maintenance the moment i woke up


Spoiler


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

agh I'd love to help you with your situation, I'll commission you <333
I'll share it on deviantART if you'd like


----------



## Amore (Oct 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> agh I'd love to help you with your situation, I'll commission you <333
> I'll share it on deviantART if you'd like



i'd really appreciate it ; o ;
also sorry putting off bell commissions here because i got some commissions


----------



## starlark (Oct 29, 2014)

is there a slot open? xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

I shall definitely see if I can commish for real money by b-day or x-mas You've got some of my favorite style of art<3


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

some higher quality for expensive bells and i'm back 8)
really cheap alternative for those who don't have that many bells, going to get a list of crap ready for if people don't have tbt or in game bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

weird it won't let me change the title


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Kairi-Kitten
*reference*: Kairi Amakura-[X]

Kairi Outfit-[X]

Kairi Hair/Bang ref-[X]

*type*: chibi 1k
*additional notes*: she is happy-go-lucky, hotheaded at times, loving and would love if she could be holding a couple of daggers : ) I still LOVE your art haha<3 Hope I am accepted.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Kairi-Kitten
*reference*: Aerith Tanaka-[X]

Aerith Outfit-[X]

*type*: chibi 1k
*additional notes*: she is demure, gentle, level-headed and genuinely kind to most everyone, would love if she could be holding a fan of some sort : )


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Kairi-Kitten
> *reference*: Kairi Amakura-[X]
> 
> ...



lol, we moved into a nice new place and i'm actually on a regular schedule at a new job so i have a good feeling i'm going to be sitting around for awhile
also i restarted my town so its just me sitting around with stuff i wanted to keep but i threw out a lot of the rest 8|


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> lol, we moved into a nice new place and i'm actually on a regular schedule at a new job so i have a good feeling i'm going to be sitting around for awhile
> also i restarted my town so its just me sitting around with stuff i wanted to keep but i threw out a lot of the rest 8|



Glad to hear that, seemed so hectic before >: Ahah, I just don't really play my ACNL much anymore sadly, I just lost interest around 500+ hours I feel lame as another friend has put in over 2k hours and still loves it xD

Oh and let me know if you'd like the TBT asap would be glad to pay upfront ;D


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Glad to hear that, seemed so hectic before >: Ahah, I just don't really play my ACNL much anymore sadly, I just lost interest around 500+ hours I feel lame as another friend has put in over 2k hours and still loves it xD
> 
> Oh and let me know if you'd like the TBT asap would be glad to pay upfront ;D


its fine, i'm going to try to set up my stream cause i plan to be on for a couple hours
i'll just grab the bells once i'm done


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> its fine, i'm going to try to set up my stream cause i plan to be on for a couple hours
> i'll just grab the bells once i'm done



Sounds good, I'll be on for some time tonight : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh wow, this is some sweet stuff. Are you taking orders.
I see Kitten here heheh.

*EDIT:* Oh derp you are. How did I miss that.
I see you have mentioned IGB. Are you looking for some in exchange?


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

okay will be here for awhile and tabbing back and forth

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh wow, this is some sweet stuff. Are you taking orders.
> I see Kitten here heheh.
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh derp you are. How did I miss that.
> I see you have mentioned IGB. Are you looking for some in exchange?



yeah for some reason it won't let me change the actual title, i'm accepting tbt/other items when i gather a list up again


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> yeah for some reason it won't let me change the actual title, i'm accepting tbt/other items when i gather a list up again


Oh I see! Mind if I make an order?
If you need any items, I can help you out with that.
I don't mind paying either way.


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh I see! Mind if I make an order?
> If you need any items, I can help you out with that.
> I don't mind paying either way.



go ahead i have two more open slots 8)
although if i can't freakin' change the title i'm just going to have to make a new thread


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> go ahead i have two more open slots 8)
> although if i can't freakin' change the title i'm just going to have to make a new thread


Once a thread ages over 6 months, you can't change the title. You'll have to make a new one sorry.

How many characters per slot? Just 1? Because I have 2 in mind.


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Once a thread ages over 6 months, you can't change the title. You'll have to make a new one sorry.
> 
> How many characters per slot? Just 1? Because I have 2 in mind.



uh read through if its a couple picture then i'm only taking paypal for that since i'd rather not spend so much time on couple posts
if its singles then that's fine to order twice


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> uh read through if its a couple picture then i'm only taking paypal for that since i'd rather not spend so much time on couple posts
> if its singles then that's fine to order twice


I'm meaning singles. That's if you are cool with it.


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm meaning singles. That's if you are cool with it.



that's ok


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Ahaha tempted to update mine with my other OC as well, but only if that's not too much for a second single chibi xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 3, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Shirohibiki
*reference*: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread -- my OC Bridgette (under her section)
*type*: chibi, 1k TBT
*additional notes*: can u maybe draw her in a labcoat with test tubes  if not thats fine~

thank you so so much if you accept!!

/casually reuses old form

HI ILU


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahaha tempted to update mine with my other OC as well, but only if that's not too much for a second single chibi xD



they're two separate things so they'd be 2k bells so i mean up to you??


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> they're two separate things so they'd be 2k bells so i mean up to you??



Absolutely fine with me and well worth it : ) Shall quickly add her hehe if that's alright <:

Updated my post with second chibi <:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Chibi.Hoshi
*reference*: 

Spoiler:  






Spoiler: Katy














Spoiler: Art Refs





















*type*: Chibi
*additional notes*: Please add the marshmallow somewhere.

REQUESTING!!
*name*: Chibi.Hoshi
*reference*: 

Spoiler:  






Spoiler: Stefan










Spoiler: Angel Wings








Angel Wings Ref

















Spoiler: Art Refs





















*type*: Chibi
*additional notes*: Please add the wings and add the marshmallow somewhere.


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Shirohibiki
> *reference*: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread -- my OC Bridgette (under her section)
> *type*: chibi, 1k TBT
> ...



8)
you guys are my last three of this thread lmao i'm going to rename and reopen a different one since i can't change the title of this one


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> 8)
> you guys are my last three of this thread lmao i'm going to rename and reopen a different one since i can't change the title of this one



yeah i had to do that too lmao. <3 smooch


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> 8)
> you guys are my last three of this thread lmao i'm going to rename and reopen a different one since i can't change the title of this one



Ah can't post in stream lol, can you make Kairi's hair foot-length like just super long xD? Wish I could chat on stream ugh haha.

I actually put separate hair/outfit ref under her main refs page just in case :3


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah can't post in stream lol, can you make Kairi's hair foot-length like just super long xD? Wish I could chat on stream ugh haha.
> 
> I actually put separate hair/outfit ref under her main refs page just in case :3



ok


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> ok



Sorry about that TT_TT Should have made it more clear in my form : O


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 3, 2015)

also do we pay before or after?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 3, 2015)

How much would a chibi couple be irl money?


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> also do we pay before or after?



after i don't mind

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> How much would a chibi couple be irl money?



link
didn't realize it was broken
they're higher qual than anything here the example was just something i had on hand for an idea


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> after i don't mind


Sent the bells.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent my 2k as well : )


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Sent the bells.





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sent my 2k as well : )



okay 8)
i'm going to head to sleep though i have work at 7:30 lmfao i'll finish these back up when i come back home


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> okay 80
> i'm going to head to sleep though i have work at 7:30 lmfao i'll finish these back up when i come back home



Sounds like a plan, sleep well and get some rest <: Looking fantastic and looking forward to seeing my ladies ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> okay 80
> i'm going to head to sleep though i have work at 7:30 lmfao i'll finish these back up when i come back home


Alright, and thank you for the slot! I look forward to seeing the finished pieces!
Get some rest!


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

REQUESTING!!
*name*: MC4pros
*reference*: [x] My OC Vrinda
*type*: chibi
*additional notes*: add the unicorn horn, please.


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Kairi-Kitten
> *reference*: Kairi Amakura-[X]
> 
> ...





Shirohibiki said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Shirohibiki
> *reference*: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread -- my OC Bridgette (under her section)
> *type*: chibi, 1k TBT
> ...





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: Chibi.Hoshi
> *reference*:
> 
> ...





MC4pros said:


> REQUESTING!!
> *name*: MC4pros
> *reference*: [x] My OC Vrinda
> *type*: chibi
> *additional notes*: add the unicorn horn, please.



okay, got these down, i'll be working on these as well as graphics in a bit, setting up stream so that i can just draw with some music, i'm going to finish up kairi's single piece then work on some graphics in between
stream up


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> okay, got these down, i'll be working on these as well as graphics in a bit, setting up stream so that i can just draw with some music, i'm going to finish up kairi's single piece then work on some graphics in between
> stream up



Take your time and am watching thanks for streaming, looks absolutely wonderful so far : )


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Take your time and am watching thanks for streaming, looks absolutely wonderful so far : )



part one


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> part one



OMG as usual absolutely phenomenal work<3 Thank you so much in love with my OC piece!


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG as usual absolutely phenomenal work<3 Thank you so much in love with my OC piece!



part two


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> part two



So beautiful~ *_*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> part two



And again stunning<3 Thanks again ugh love them both : D Definitely using for sig/avatar soon!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 3, 2015)

they look lovely!!!


----------



## Amore (Apr 3, 2015)

8) okay going to do graphics on my own as well as try to get tera to freaking patch

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, making new thread but putting up your slots so i'll be back in a bit


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 3, 2015)

Amore said:


> 8) okay going to do graphics on my own as well as try to get tera to freaking patch
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, making new thread but putting up your slots so i'll be back in a bit



i kinda wanna start playing tera again... )': i miss it,, haha,,,,,,,


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i kinda wanna start playing tera again... )': i miss it,, haha,,,,,,,



I kinda wanna try but ugh not sure if I may get MMORPG anxiety from multiplayer ppfft xD


----------

